
Drupal7 BackDrop Drupal8 Comparison - ausjke
https://yellowpencil.com/blog/drupal7-vs-drupal8-vs-backdrop/
======
ausjke
Spent a few hours on Drupal 8 and disliked it a lot. Will stay with D7 and
will try Backdrop. Drupal should really make Drupal 7 simpler instead of
overly complicated, otherwise its user base will shrink rapidly and eventually
make Drupal itself unsustainable.

~~~
lightlyused
Drupal 8 is simpler. I've done stuff in it already that took many add on
modules in d7.

~~~
ausjke
really? it's slower for sure.

blog modules are gone, ok fine. to remove an installed module, you have remove
all of its content first manually, if I have a 1000-node book, to remove book
module is pretty time consuming.

I need learn how to install twig/c , APC now, better make the install easier
if they become mandatory.

anyway I will stay with D7 while migrating to wordpress, been with drupal for
7+ years, drupal has been in consistent decline since 2009 while wordpress is
climbing up, they're too far apart now, sigh

------
digitgopher
The big reason not to stay with D7: it's dying. Issue queue activity has
dropped off a cliff in the last 6 months with D8 released.

------
lightlyused
(2015)

